# っていうのは



## Kenshiromusou

Yo, friends. Could you help me again?
Context: Interviewer asks if the nature of the manga changes depending on the editor working with the author at the time.
Author answers no, saying editor is just an aroma, but the base (author) is the same.
つまり作家の感性っていうのは、ひとついいものがあればそれで充分だと思うし、三つも四つもみたいないろんな*分野*を私は表現できるっていう*のは*、まず少ないと思うね。
Reviewing this phrase, I don't think I understand this (三つも四つもみたいないろんな*分野*を私は表現できる)*っていうのは*.
Since He said *分野*を私は表現できる, the subsequent [っていう]*の* probably does not refer to* 分野. *So*, *I wonder if this っていうのは is not a nominalization of  "三つも四つもみたいないろんな分野を私は表現できる". So, it could means: "Saying I am able to express 3 or 4 areas is scarce". 
Could you explain how it works here?
Thank you very much in advance.


----------



## Joschl

In my opinion, "私は" is displaced because I believe that phrase refers to "思う" in "まず少ないと思うね".
The construction "*V*_-(r)u tte i-u no_" above can be replaced with "*V*_-(r)u to i-u koto_" without changing the meaning.
The nominaliser "の" refers to the verb "いう" in "[...]を[...]表現できるっていう" and functions as the nominal head of a phrase with an attributive clause ("[[clause] _no_]"), so "_tte i-u no_" doesn't refer to the noun "分野" here ("[*N*] _tte i-u no_").


----------



## KLAUSED

You're probably having trouble with it because of the messy structure. 
いろんな分野を表現できる人というのは私はまずそんなにいないと思うね。


----------



## Kenshiromusou

I would not figure out 私は was linked to 思う. After Joschlさん taught it, I thought the *っていうのは *could refer to "People, mangaka"... But Joschlさん also taught it was the same as _V-(r)u to i-u koto..._ I think 少ない also confused me.  表現できるということは珍しい seems more accurate, no? Thank you very much, Joschlさん, KLAUSEDさん.
​


----------



## Joschl

I read "[...]いろんな分野を[...]表現できるっていうのは" as "*作家が*[...]いろんな分野を[...]表現できるっていうの/ことは". For that reason, I found the 2nd part "[私は]まず少ないと思うね" a bit odd. I thought that something like "[私は]まず稀(まれ)だと思うね" would go better together with the 1st part. That is how I read the text.


----------



## gengo

Kenshiromusou said:


> つまり作家の感性っていうのは、ひとついいものがあればそれで充分だと思うし、三つも四つもみたいないろんな*分野*を私は表現できるっていう*のは*、まず少ないと思うね。



My attempt:
_That is, when it comes to the sensitivity of an artist, being good in one area is probably enough, and I don't think there are many who can portray a bunch of different fields, like three or four._

I'm not exactly sure what he means by 分野 here, but I'm guessing that it is something like genres of manga.

It's true that the 私は is a bit out of place, but when humans talk, we often mix up our words like this.  If this person had written this, I'm sure he would have expressed the idea more clearly.


----------



## Kenshiromusou

Thank you very much, Joschlさん, Gengoさん.


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

つまり作家の感性っていうのは、ひとついいものがあればそれで充分だと思うし、三つも四つもみたいな『いろんな分野を*私*は表現できる』という*の（=作家）*は、まず少ないと思うね

私＝多分野を表現できると自負している作家

この著者は、多分野を表現できると自負している作家は、実は、たいした作家ではない、自信過剰なだけである、と「の」を使うことで見下した表現にしている。
たとえば「器用貧乏」ということわざにあるように、本当に多芸に秀でている真の天才的な作家は非常に少なくて、「自分はいろんな分野を表現できる」と自称しているヤツ（＝作家）がいても実際は大したものではないことが多いし、そもそも、そんなこと（自分は多分野に才能がある）を言う自信過剰の作家（＝の＝ヤツ）も少ないと思う。
と、言っているのだと私は解釈しました。


----------



## Joschl

私自身は口頭でもそうは表現しないので，個人的にはピンと来ませんが，録音されたものを直に聞いて，イントネーションとか，全体の雰囲気とかを確かめてみないと分かりませんね。


----------



## Kenshiromusou

どうもありがとうございました。


----------

